# EVOMS Allroad 2.7T V-Flow Oficially released.



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

EVOMS introduced the V-Flow intake to the Porsche 996TT market in the spring of 2005. Due to its incomparable benefits we have been adapting our design to our other lines of already successful intakes. Engineered utilizing state of the art CAD CAM 3D modeling, CNC machining, computer controlled Superflow air flow testing, rotational molding, injection molding and countless man hours, these systems represent the apex of air induction technologies. All of our systems install in the factory location and utilize the OEM “ram air” fresh air ducts for lower air intake temperatures and added power. Additionally, our systems also incorporate a custom cotton air filter and a 6” injection molded Venturi that acts as a vacuum for cold-air. All these components work together to create the most powerful air intake system on the market today for your 2.7T. 
The Venturi effect is a special case of Bernoulli's principle, in the case of fluid or air flow through a tube or pipe with a constriction in it. The fluid must speed up in the restriction, reducing its pressure and producing a partial vacuum via the Bernoulli Effect. It is named after the Italian physicist Giovanni Battista Venturi.
The reduction in pressure in the constriction is a result of conservation of energy: the fluid (or gas) gains kinetic energy as it enters the constriction, and that energy is supplied by a pressure gradient force from behind. The pressure gradient reduces the pressure in the constriction, in reaction to the acceleration.
























Here's a flow bench test results from the 1.8T


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

price?


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHarmes5* »_price?

Retail $299, intro sale price good till Jan 2nd is $249


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

my buddy has an evo cold air in his 20v gli, sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

